# Movie Heroes figures



## Alex Lopez

*Movie Heroes figures/ updated Detective Stabler L&O head*

Hi all I´m going to show mi movie figures, I sculp, cast and paint these, the size is 60mm more less.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Alex Lopez

well in next post the images....


----------



## Alex Lopez

Sorry I needeed 3 post for the images.

Clint Eastwood in the good...










Steve McQueen in sand pebbles










Vic Morrow as sgt. saunders in COMBAT!










Alex.


----------



## Griffworks

Hi, Alex. Great work! Welcome to Hobby Talk! 

I think these would be better served over in The Modeling Forum, tho. This forum is more to talk about Movies and TV Shows and not so much about models. Nothing personal and I hope we'll get to see more of your work! 

Thanks for sharing and welcome, again, to Hobby Talk.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Hello Griff.
Thanks, you rigth this is the place.

Alex.


----------



## mcdougall

Beautiful work Alex :thumbsup:...and...
WELCOME ABOARD!!!....
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## John P

FanTAStic work! I can't sculpt to save my life!


----------



## sprayray

Awesome job Alex and welcome aboard !!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## Mitchellmania

These are amazing!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## The-Nightsky

WOW! thats Great.


----------



## Alex Lopez

THANKS!! McDee, John, Robert, Mitchell, Nigthsky

Show you more;

Tom Cruise as Last Samurai










And Achilles Brad Pit in Troy










Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Impressive! I enjoy the fine detailing these figures have and then see one painted up makes it that much more awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Amazing work, especially the Last Samurai sculpt


----------



## Alex Lopez

Another Movie Heroe.
Step by step...


----------



## Alex Lopez




----------



## Alex Lopez




----------



## Alex Lopez




----------



## Alex Lopez

Alex.


----------



## ochronosis

Wow Alex,

That is one Amazing talent you have there!  Especially working to that sort of scale. Have you done anything on a bigger scale?

Simon


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Looks awesome! I hope you do some monster subjects sometime!


----------



## roadrner

Damn, unbelievable! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Alex Lopez

ochronosis said:


> Wow Alex,
> 
> That is one Amazing talent you have there!  Especially working to that sort of scale. Have you done anything on a bigger scale?
> 
> Simon


Is not my line, but, yes I model some bigger (not much) figures

einstein 1/4










mictlan girl 120mm










this is 1/10 vampire










old knight 1/4


----------



## Alex Lopez

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks awesome! I hope you do some monster subjects sometime!


Yes, I have frankenstein monster 60mm size show you soon...


----------



## Alex Lopez

roadrner said:


> Damn, unbelievable! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Alex Lopez

...David Carradine as Kwai chang Caine 1/6 bust, like traveler.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Fantastic work Alex! :thumbsup: 
Where can these be purchased, if at all?

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania

WOW!! BEAUTIFUL WORK!! Do you you mold and cast these as kits?


----------



## Alex Lopez

SURE!! I'm going to sell coppys of these, I can send you one personally, but I'm preparing a colllection of 60's 70's tv and movies 1/6 busts.

OTHERS ON PROGRESS:

Vic Morrow as Saunders


----------



## Alex Lopez

And Roger Moore as The Saint




























...I'm currently working on Peter Falk as Colombo...


----------



## SJF

Really marvelous work, Alex! Thanks for the step by step pictures. 

Sean


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Simply amazing work, the detail is outstanding!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I, for one, would definitely be interested in getting some of these when they become available. 

Mike :wave:


----------



## Alex Lopez

Sean, thanks my friend.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Kitzillastein58 said:


> Simply amazing work, the detail is outstanding!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I, for one, would definitely be interested in getting some of these when they become available.
> 
> Mike :wave:


OOOOOK Mike!!!
I would like you see the complete first collection 5 characters,,, and you choice one,,, or several.
I'm working on them...


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Can't wait to see 'em all Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez

this is colombo head sculpt almost finished...


----------



## Alex Lopez

*Lt Columbo*

peter falk as Lt Columbo


----------



## louspal

Wow! Really incredible work! You are indeed a very talented sculptor. I'd love to get some of these too.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Charles Chaplin 1/5


----------



## Alex Lopez

This is other verssion same 1/6 head, Caine with long hair.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Columbo bust


----------



## Mitchellmania

Beautiful likeness!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Those look excellent! Love to see some Star Trek heads.


----------



## Auroranut

Incredible work Alex!!! Your Columbo bust is damn near perfect!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## SJF

_"Oh, excuse me, just one more thing...."_

The Columbo bust is great. You captured his likeness very well. 

Sean


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks for comments, this I will have some coppys for sale at January 2010, some interesed send me a MP please...


----------



## Alex Lopez

Hi,
My last 2009 work,
Not finished yet, I have to retouch some fine details like the nose and others... show you the finish soon,,,









HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Beautiful sculpt, Alex! He's almost ready to go out and kill some "Natzies"!


----------



## Lee Staton

Alex, your work is simply amazing. You have an obvious skill for aculpting likenesses. I'll bet the model companies could really use you on figure kits!

Thanks for showing your great work,

Lee


----------



## Alex Lopez

deadmanincfan said:


> Beautiful sculpt, Alex! He's almost ready to go out and kill some "Natzies"!


YES and "draw" some zuastics on his foreheads.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Lee Staton said:


> Alex, your work is simply amazing. You have an obvious skill for aculpting likenesses. I'll bet the model companies could really use you on figure kits!
> 
> Thanks for showing your great work,
> 
> Lee


Thanks,
Well, I've tired to wait the model companies commisions, so I start my own.

ICONFIGURES


----------



## Alex Lopez

The head finished.


----------



## Alex Lopez

...the size (and my hand)










show you the complete bust soon...


Alex.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Columbo head painted


----------



## deadmanincfan

BEAUTIFUL work, Alex, right down to the 5 o'clock shadow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks James,
this is another attempt with acrylics and oils


----------



## Alex Lopez




----------



## deadmanincfan

NOW he's ready to go after some "Natzies"! Wonderful work, Alex!


----------



## bizzarobrian

Alex Lopez said:


>


Awesome work!! Am I the only one that feels groin pain from looking at these pictures? lol :freak:


----------



## bizzarobrian

Alex Lopez said:


>


Love this & the film!! Do you sell these Alex?


----------



## bizzarobrian

Alex Lopez said:


> Columbo head painted


Amazing!!!


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks for comments, YES! I sell coppys, and busts from same heads soon.

Alex.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Frankenstein monster 54mm.









more views here;
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=302167

Alex.
http://iconfigures.blogspot.com


----------



## RallyJack

Absolutely fantastic work Alex!! The likenesses are lifelike. May I suggest a few figures rarely if ever modeled? Groucho Marx, Harpo Marx, Chico Marx, Marcel Marceau, Abbot & Costello. My eyesight is old, so most of the figures I do are 120mm or larger.


----------



## SJF

Marvelous job on that Frankenstein, Alex! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Alex Lopez

...More TV heads !!


----------



## Alex Lopez

Darren McGavin as Carl Kolchak, 
1/6 HS


----------



## Alex Lopez

James Naughton as Peter Burke from planet of the apes 70´s TV show.
1/6 Head sculpt.
Hope You like it.




























thanks for taking a look.
Alex.


----------



## Alex Lopez




----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

What an amazing talent you've got, Alex, inspiring for someone like me who normally paints kits 'out of the box, like the box'.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks friend,
This is Burke painted

Burke.


----------



## Alex Lopez

painting heads orders


----------



## deadmanincfan

Alex, my friend, your work is consistently amazing! Very well done, sir!


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Ditto what James said! Absolutely amazing work on all of your pieces.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## apls

Great, I would like to see James Garner as Jim Rockford.


----------



## rkoenn

Nice set of sculpts and very nice painting of them. How big are they?

Bob K.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks James and Kitz.
Apls, Garner will have His place in the collection I hope...
Bob, figures size 60mm.










This is the size of the heads.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Kolchak head resin coppys


----------



## deadmanincfan

Would it be possible to get a copy of the Kolchak head from you, alex?


----------



## Alex Lopez

sure! send you PM


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Alex, your work - your _talent_ - has left me absolutely speechless. Beautiful.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks dreamer, really apressiate your comment


----------



## Alex Lopez

Gary Cooper.


----------



## deadmanincfan

So just exactly when do you sleep, Alex?


----------



## frankiefreak

What beautiful work. You're a true artist and welcome aboard!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Check your iTrader rating, Alex my friend... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott Hasty

Uh, WOW!


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks for comment, 
Thanks for rating James.
next; Abbott & Costello


----------



## FLKitbuilder

May I have a 1/8 scale Sean Connery replacement head for the Polar Lights/Aurora James Bond kit? I'm sure you can do one that really shows his likeness as James Bond, not the poor quality ones we've already seen.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Alex Lopez said:


> Thanks for comment,
> Thanks for rating James.
> next; Abbott & Costello


Holy....COW. You may have a customer for those two heads also, Alex my friend... :wave:


----------



## Alex Lopez

Any time James, I have coppys ready!!


----------



## Alex Lopez

Detective Stabler L&O 1/6


----------



## deadmanincfan

...wow...I can practically hear the "Doink Doink" sound...


----------



## FLKitbuilder

I already mentioned a 1/8 scale Sean Connery as Bond, maybe from Goldfinger, but I'm pretty sure a lot of guys would love to see some resculpted Man from U.N.C.L.E. heads for the old 1/8 scale Aurora kits. Those heads didn't look anything like Robert Vaughn or David McCallum. By the way, those recent heads, Columbo, Stabler, Brad Pitt are incredible. You have a tremendous ability for capturing the essence of a face.


----------



## Alex Lopez

Hi James and FLK, man from UNCLE is a classic series for sure.
Gary Cooper painted:


----------



## Alex Lopez

Kolchak painted;


----------



## apls

The Man From UNCLE kits were not 1/8th scale. I still would like to see Jim Rockford.


----------



## FLKitbuilder

I just looked it up. They were 1/12 scale. I seem to remember them being bigger than that.


----------



## Tim Casey

You were smaller back in the sixties....


----------



## Alex Lopez

Abbott & Costello painted;


----------



## deadmanincfan

HEEEEEEEEY AAABBOOOOOOOOOOOTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez

a tribute to Peter Falk


----------



## deadmanincfan

Bless you for that, Alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

I would have to give your Peter Falk sculpt by far the best rating. You really captured his likeness very nicely and the paint job is great too. I enjoyed watching the show back in the day and his acting was perfect for the part. All those actors I watched as a kid are passing on, sad, the acting and shows were great, far less cynical and in your face as so much of what is on the tube these days. Or should I say screen!

Bob K.


----------



## Jafo

good stuff!


----------



## Alex Lopez

Thanks for comment.

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## frankenstyrene

Agreed with Rkoenn, the Columbo bust is absolutely dead on. They all are, though!

Alex, would you consider ever trying to do Frankenstein from the Aurora boxart? I'd be really interested to see what you come up with. 

Fantastic work!


----------

